# Naming help



## isha (Mar 2, 2018)

So i wanted to make some lovely lotion as a he / she collection
N made  them for female slightly coloured in baby pink scented with burberry women

N for men made a light blue one scented with dupe of 5th avenue.
Can someone suggest cool names for each n also for a package of both.

Im running out of ideas.. Thanks


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 3, 2018)

You've been making this lotion for less than two weeks



isha said:


> So i wanted to make some lovely lotion as a he / she collection
> N made  them for female slightly coloured in baby pink scented with burberry women
> 
> N for men made a light blue one scented with dupe of 5th avenue.
> ...



At this point in your product development, it might not be a good idea to sell it.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm with SaltedFig.
Am not trying to discourage you, but please have a good business plan and a very well-tried and tested product before rushing into sales. 
Also, if you're starting a business, it should be *your *baby, *your *ideas, *your *recipes. Handholding can only take you so far before it becomes overwhelming and implodes.


----------



## isha (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> I'm with SaltedFig.
> Am not trying to discourage you, but please have a good business plan and a very well-tried and tested product before rushing into sales.
> Also, if you're starting a business, it should be *your *baby, *your *ideas, *your *recipes. Handholding can only take you so far before it becomes overwhelming and implodes.


No no im not selling. Its for gifting to family. N wanted to print something nice to go on the blank bottles


----------



## artemis (Mar 3, 2018)

Personally, I'm not a big fan of "names" for these kinds of things. If something smells like peaches, for example, I'd rather know it smells like peaches.


----------



## isha (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> I'm with SaltedFig.
> Am not trying to discourage you, but please have a good business plan and a very well-tried and tested product before rushing into sales.
> Also, if you're starting a business, it should be *your *baby, *your *ideas, *your *recipes. Handholding can only take you so far before it becomes overwhelming and implodes.


I agree foe business it has to be MY IDEA, MY NAME, My recipe..
Which i am doing quite well with my health care stuffs..
Im not asking anyone for brand building or askin for spoon feeding as well..
What works well in ur country n customer base. Might not go well woth mine.
As we all on this forum are to learn and share. I merely ask for suggestions..
Even when someone suggests it wud me MY CHOICE to consider it or not.

Not being offensive here but sometime i feel that ppl always tend to think someone is trying an easy way out or trying to be a sly n get everything from you n use..

Im here only to learn. I already have a business plan for furture n working towards it.

Ive seen other ppl asking for suggestion n not seen replies like these.. !!!!!
 May be this is a cultural diffrence thing or the way we put up things
Im very much a straight forward person n blunt to the point.

Dont misunderstand. But its my general observation not targeting or pointing anyone.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

Pleased to hear that and I wish you all the best


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 3, 2018)

Try to understand where we are coming from. Someone sent me a PM and also asked a question on the forum about making a specialized soap and people gave links and recipes only for her to tell me she watched it online and the lady is selling it here in Lagos, hence she wants to sell it. She hasn’t even made the soap!!! And she wants to start selling... That particular soap relaxes after awhile if you use a combo of Glycerine and Water method. There is a certain percentage of lye concentration that keeps that soap paste a paste for over a year. She doesn’t know all this but she has gotten the recipe and that is all she wants.

I am not selling but IF and when I do sell, I want to know my products inside out. I want you to wake me up and I can troubleshoot my products and narrow it down to a thing or two that might be wrong and that comes from intimately knowing your products and believe me, it takes TIME. 

After the rant:

The way you put your post could be the problem because it can be misconstrued and I guess it was coupled with the fact that you started a thread about trouble shooting the same lotion a few days ago..... see how that might put people on the edge?

I think you might want to get your lotion recipe right before you start giving it. You want to give people something they would like/love to use and not something to just dump or put at the back of their cupboard.


----------



## isha (Mar 3, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> Try to understand where we are coming from. Someone sent me a PM and also asked a question on the forum about making a specialized soap and people gave links and recipes only for her to tell me she watched it online and the lady is selling it here in Lagos, hence she wants to sell it. She hasn’t even made the soap!!! And she wants to start selling... That particular soap relaxes after awhile if you use a combo of Glycerine and Water method. There is a certain percentage of lye concentration that keeps that soap paste a paste for over a year. She doesn’t know all this but she has gotten the recipe and that is all she wants.
> 
> I am not selling but IF and when I do sell, I want to know my products inside out. I want you to wake me up and I can troubleshoot my products and narrow it down to a thing or two that might be wrong and that comes from intimately knowing your products and believe me, it takes TIME.
> 
> ...


True. Ive no plans on selling for another year. So ive been making small batches n tweeking it.
Since climate is changing n people have so many diff skin type and choices.. 
I figured ita better to give the samples some name before i give away to family n frnds as lotion 1 ...lotion 2..  

Im leaning towards understanding. What n how ppl like the product to be. N hence a diff colour n scent.. 

My mom loved the soybean lotion n aaked me tl make a face cream with it.. But i somehow found it greesy n shiny for skin.. Hence the other post..


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 3, 2018)

In my opinion you should not even be giving it away. I test all my lotions with kits then send them out for challenge testing. I now use my dual combination in all recipes even though 2 of our lotions always challenged tested okay. I cannot fathom how hard it is to preserve lotions with milks.  You would be very surprised how may have challenges with preserving. I do not know what you have available in your country for challenge testing or at the very least get a kit. While the kits are not always accurate I have had no problems with them. When I have a lotion that has problems I wait until the kit shows a clear test before sending it out to the lab. Brambleberry has a lotion recipe that I have tried a couple of times just to prove to myself it will grow mold and it has both times and I am betting it is the tapioca powder she has in the recipe. Optiphen is the preservative and it just does not hold it over 2 months. I will also mention I am fanatical about thoroughly sanitizing everything before making my lotions, which takes me much longer than actually making the lotion


----------



## isha (Mar 3, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> In my opinion you should not even be giving it away. I test all my lotions with kits then send them out for challenge testing. I now use my dual combination in all recipes even though 2 of our lotions always challenged tested okay. I cannot fathom how hard it is to preserve lotions with milks.  You would be very surprised how may have challenges with preserving. I do not know what you have available in your country for challenge testing or at the very least get a kit. While the kits are not always accurate I have had no problems with them. When I have a lotion that has problems I wait until the kit shows a clear test before sending it out to the lab. Brambleberry has a lotion recipe that I have tried a couple of times just to prove to myself it will grow mold and it has both times and I am betting it is the tapioca powder she has in the recipe. Optiphen is the preservative and it just does not hold it over 2 months. I will also mention I am fanatical about thoroughly sanitizing everything before making my lotions, which takes me much longer than actually making the lotion


Im using phenonip.. N yes im planning ti get it tested. Its quite expensive here but ive got some leads n will be getting it done next week.


----------



## RomanyStar (Mar 11, 2018)

It depends what sort of image you want for your business. Using those scents it's an upmarket lotion, not a cheap one. The words VIP, luxury, allure, 5 star, all spring to mind.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 11, 2018)

isha said:


> Im using phenonip.. N yes im planning ti get it tested. Its quite expensive here but ive got some leads n will be getting it done next week.


Problem is not all emulsifiers are compatible with all preservatives. Sadly there is not black and white with lotion making. You need to know your ingredients are compatible with your preservative system. I am certainly not all that knowledgeable but I have done a lot of digging and testing, ending up with and failures. You also need to know the shelf life of your lotion. I still have one that keep failing although I keep trying and hopefully I will hit on the preservative/preservatives that will work. No one is trying to discourage you, but lotions can be dangerous and you do not even know if they are well preserved or not. Do you happen to know what ingredients can deactivate Phenonip?


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 11, 2018)

When I make a new lotion I do not give it to anyone. I test it on myself. I have a goats milk fave that I make for me. So when I make a new one my ritual has always been to try my fave on one leg when I go to sleep. And the new one on my other leg. I do this for a month straight. And then I see if it compares to my fave one. This is the only way I can tell if I like it and if it performs like I think it will. I have dry skin so I'm looking for moisture. There are certain oils and experience tells you that not all oils absorb well.  So you have to figure out the ones that will give you the results that you are looking for. It takes a lot of testing and re-testing. And just like soap, Im only looking to beat the last one. Its just a personal challenge thing.  But I think that is the fun of the hobby - Chasing the next best one.


----------



## isha (Mar 17, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> When I make a new lotion I do not give it to anyone. I test it on myself. I have a goats milk fave that I make for me. So when I make a new one my ritual has always been to try my fave on one leg when I go to sleep. And the new one on my other leg. I do this for a month straight. And then I see if it compares to my fave one. This is the only way I can tell if I like it and if it performs like I think it will. I have dry skin so I'm looking for moisture. There are certain oils and experience tells you that not all oils absorb well.  So you have to figure out the ones that will give you the results that you are looking for. It takes a lot of testing and re-testing. And just like soap, Im only looking to beat the last one. Its just a personal challenge thing.  But I think that is the fun of the hobby - Chasing the next best one.


Thanks dear, 
I too do the same. my mom does help a lot.. her criticism is at par when she is testing anything new from me...


----------



## isha (Mar 17, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Problem is not all emulsifiers are compatible with all preservatives. Sadly there is not black and white with lotion making. You need to know your ingredients are compatible with your preservative system. I am certainly not all that knowledgeable but I have done a lot of digging and testing, ending up with and failures. You also need to know the shelf life of your lotion. I still have one that keep failing although I keep trying and hopefully I will hit on the preservative/preservatives that will work. No one is trying to discourage you, but lotions can be dangerous and you do not even know if they are well preserved or not. Do you happen to know what ingredients can deactivate Phenonip?


Yes, im well aware on that. Im sure no one is trying to discourage... but do realise that there is no school for learning all this, most of us, read research, experiment, see failures, tweekit. observe,,, n then get it tested..

SO this is what even I am doing.. I will however ask alot of questions.. tats the way i learn. thanks for your inputs.


----------



## lizzysoap (Mar 18, 2018)

If it is a gift for family, I would think about who you are giving it to. My family has a very dark humor, so if I was giving to them I would name it based on their humor. Another side of my family would not get that humor at all, so I would name it something basic. And I have the same thoughts on packaging. Play to who you are giving it to. When it comes to your business plan (I understand long term, and in the planning) go with what you want your buisness image to be. 

I have been planning my buisness for over 2 years, but still have a lot of testing to do. [emoji4] I know my base recipes that I have used for years will hold up. But I just started to play with colors and FO


----------

